# جهاز الفرن الحراري المعقمه -ot.cl-



## ابو ايه (18 مايو 2006)

اسف للانقطاع ولكن ضرف طارء--------
الجهاز عموما مهم في مراحل التعقيم فهناك انواع حسب الحجم ودرجة الحراره سنأخذ الجهار 4452 الماني المنشأ وهوه بحجم dx551 اي 60سم ×50سم يستخدم عاده في غرف العمليات لتعقيم المواد الطبيه والادوات الخاصه بالجراحه (ser--) ويتكون من الاتي:-
1- غطاء خارجي مصنوع من المعدن (المنيوم او ستيل) وتحته الياف حراريه مبطنه في الداخل وضيفتها عزل الحراره عن السطح الخارجي للجهاز
2- الغطاء الداخلي مصنوع من الحديد المقوى يتحمل درجات حراره عاليه وغالبا ما يصنع من مادة التيتانيوم او الاهين 0ويكمن ذو ادراج او مجرات 
3- الباب الرئيسي وهوه مكمل للسطح الخارجي مصنوع من نفس الماده ومبطن من الداخل بالالياف العازله ويحتوي على مفتاح او قفل للغلق اوالفتح 
4- مفتاح تشغيل (off---on power)
5- سويج معايره(calepreshen)وهوه عباره عن مفتاح دوار يبدأ بالقرائه 0 من الصفر الى 200 c سعره حراريه اقل او اكثر حسب الشركه المصنعه او الحجم 0 دور هذا المفتاح هوه تحديد الدرجه الحراريه المراد استخدامها للتعقيم 
6-سويج تايمر (مؤقت) يعمل على تحديد الوقت المراد اعطائه للجهاز ويحدد عاده من قبل المستخدم لان كل ماده ولها درجة تعقيم خاصه بها 0 يعد هذا المفتاح من الصفر الى 60 دقيقه
7- الهيترات وهيه مولد الانبعاث الحراري ومصدر الطاقه الحراريه للجهاز ويكون على شكل حرف u وفي نهايتيه الاقطاب التي توصل بمصدر الطاقه الكهربائيه 220 v 
8- رفوف معدنيه داخل الغرفه المتوهجه حراريا 0
9- تيمب ريجر temep resheer او متحسس الحراره وهوه مهم جدا في عمل الجهاز حيث يكمن دوره في عزل التيار الكهربائي عن الهيترات ووقف مصدر الطاقه الحراريه عند وصل درجة الحراره التي تم تثبيتها من قبل المشغل للجهاز 0
هذه اهم مكونات الجهاز اما العطلات ساشرحها لاحقا وهناك تحذيرات مهمه ايظا سنوافيكم بها لاحقا
اي سؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال انيييي---------:2:


----------



## ايناس-عراق (23 مايو 2006)

تسلم على هذه المعلومات ونترقب المزيد......
مع جزيل الشكر....


----------



## yamenshahin (23 مايو 2006)

هل الجهاز المقصود هو الأوتوكلاف؟
لقد وجدت أحد الشركات تبيع أوتوكلاف سعة 200لتر كيف يوضع جهاز بهذه السعة داخل المستشفي؟
وهل يوجد أوتوكلاف غازي وأخر كهربي؟ وما الفرق؟
تصور إن أنا بقالي أسبوع بدور علي هذا الموضوع في المنتدي ! صدفة سعيدة.
شكرا


----------



## العدوى (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ألأخ/أبوأيه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنتظر منك المزيد فى أجهزة التعقيم انواعها وأحجامها وياليتك تركز على ألأعطال وطرق تلافيها , طرق الاصلاح والصيانة .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ترانيم (7 ديسمبر 2006)

معلومات قيمه ورائعه جداااااااا

نتمنى ان تقوم بوضع اهم الاعطال الخاصه بالجهاز وكيفيه اصلاحها ،، وعمل الصيانه الازمه له :15: 

في انتظار الاجابه في اسرع وقت ان شاء الله 

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ ابو أية.
تحية طيبة .

افتقنا الى اطروحاتك الجميلة والمفيدة .

جزاك الله خيرأ .

البغدادي


----------



## ترانيم (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتم محتاجه جدااا اعرف اهم الأعطال الخاصه بالفرن الحراري وكيفيه اصلاحه 

وعمل الصيانه اللازمه ليه 

ومتشكره جدااااااااااا


----------



## صاحب النقب (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى أن تضيف بعض الصور في الأعطال


----------



## م.الدمشقي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الفرن الحراري يختلف عن الاوتوكليف
فالاوتوكليف يعتمد على بخار الماء اما الفرن فعلى الحراره بدون اي بخار ماء
اما الاوتوكليف سعة 200 لتر فهو ما يسمى في المستشفيات بالتعقيم المركزي
ويستخدم في المستشفيات الكبير التي يوجد بها الكثي من غرف العمليات الكبرى والصغرى


----------



## نهلة نعيم (10 مارس 2008)

معلومات قيمة جدا ..... أرجو تكملة الموضوع .... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bassel hatem (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس بلال (13 مارس 2008)

جهاز الأتوكلاف جهاز مهم جدا للمشافي و العيادات ........... شكرا جزيلا

هل هناك أي بروشورات أو مشاريع أو كاتالوجات عن الجهاز ؟


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (14 مارس 2008)

افتقنا الى اطروحاتك الجميلة والمفيدة واقيمة


----------

